# Another rig report 8/7-8/8



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Had a weather window so we made a “quick trip” to the rigs. I wanted to test some techniques I have been trying to learn and maybe catch a few fish in the process. 

Headed out Saturday around 10 am with seas supposed to be around a foot or so. It was for the most part except around a few storm cells we passed/went through where it stacked up close together and got a bit bumpy.

Made it to Appomattox where the water was blue-ish but had water hyacinth here and there which to me means it has Mississippi River water mixed in. Not a good sign. The current was ripping as the charts showed it might so I thought it most likely would not be a good spot for jigging- it was not. Gave it a few hours and decided to head north for less current.

Next stop horn mountain- better but not much on the bottom machine and a ton of other boats. Headed over to a close by drill ship- ocean Blackhawk - and spent the rest of the night there. Several boats there with us taking advantage of the leeward side of the boat in between it and two supply boats since it was calm there. Black fin jackpot. Good size for black fin. Had what we think was a yellow fin but he broke off- we’ll tell the story that he was at LEAST 120 pounds since no one can prove us wrong. 🙂

Worked on jigging, chunking, downrigger, ballyhoo, etc. 

Headed home a few hours after sun up. Seas were like glass on he way home.

Good time for sure! I can tell you I won’t ever forget the bean bags again. Sleep was tough to find over the 30 hours. I was spent when we got home. 

Ready for the next one…


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you tried the drill ship and it was holding fish. I was extremely tempted to give it a try.


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

What boat are you running?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, the drill ship was where the tuna hung out about a month ago and p-town had the sharks.
nice looking load of bft
jack


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

tkdaddy said:


> What boat are you running?


Cheryl Sue- a 1999 proline 251 walk around. 

She’s old but gets the job done


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Cheryl Sue- a 1999 proline 251 walk around.
> 
> She’s old but gets the job done


I thought I recognized it in the back ground of the pictures. . I have a 2000 26walk I'm restoring a little bit at the time. Repower and new electronics starting this week. I've never had a boat capably of make these type runs so now I'm paying close attention to those who do.. .Lol


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

tkdaddy said:


> I thought I recognized it in the back ground of the pictures. . I have a 2000 26walk I'm restoring a little bit at the time. Repower and new electronics starting this week. I've never had a boat capably of make these type runs so now I'm paying close attention to those who do.. .Lol


Feel free to ping me with any questions. I am by no means an expert but will share whatever I do know.


----------

